# New in Fendi



## lill_canele

Just stopped by the store today to buy a pair of shoes. Took a couple pics of what I saw in stores for some eye candy.




Just thought it would be nice to share


----------



## averagejoe

lill_canele said:


> Just stopped by the store today to buy a pair of shoes. Took a couple pics of what I saw in stores for some eye candy.
> 
> View attachment 5138123
> View attachment 5138124
> 
> Just thought it would be nice to share


Wow! That clutch is really beautiful! At first sight on the runway, I thought it looked weird being asymmetrical, but it gives it a lot of character. 

The mini Peekaboo Iseeyou is so cute!


----------



## lill_canele

averagejoe said:


> Wow! That clutch is really beautiful! At first sight on the runway, I thought it looked weird being asymmetrical, but it gives it a lot of character.
> 
> The mini Peekaboo Iseeyou is so cute!



Same here! I wasn’t too sure about the clutch tbh but it looks better in person. Especially that python one! Love that texture!  (Totally out of my budget though LOL)
I wanted to take photos of other clutches in other sizes and colors but someone was trying on like 5 of them at the store. She may have bought multiple!


----------



## papertiger

Love the clutches!


----------



## luxfun

Does anyone know if they discontinued the Fendi essentially? It’s my favorite peekaboo and they used to come out with a few colors each season, but I’m noticing the choices dwindling on the website. Have they replaced it with the small iseeyou perhaps?


----------



## lill_canele

Seeing such a positive response to my photo, I have decided to stop by and take some more photos!
For size reference, I am 5ft 5in (wearing 3 in heels). Enjoy!


----------



## lill_canele

Fendi clutch/bag is called Fendi First, this one is a size medium.


----------



## lill_canele

Some other eye candy:

This bag is one size:


Some others:


----------



## lill_canele

Last ones:





Thank you for letting me spam you all. Hope you like the photos.


----------



## papertiger

^ & ^^ & ^^^

I am now officially a Fendi First Fan 

If you get one please do a review for us.


----------



## lill_canele

papertiger said:


> ^ & ^^ & ^^^
> 
> I am now officially a Fendi First Fan
> 
> If you get one please do a review for us.




Haha, not sure at the moment.

I want to check out the size small because that medium looks huge on me. And that closure clasp is SOLID, you could knock someone out with that lol.

It’s just been so hard to check out the different sizes and colors because these bags are selling like hot cakes! All of the bags that I saw the first time were already sold! So, we’ll see!


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Haha, not sure at the moment.
> 
> I want to check out the size small because that medium looks huge on me. And that closure clasp is SOLID, you could knock someone out with that lol.
> 
> It’s just been so hard to check out the different sizes and colors because these bags are selling like hot cakes! All of the bags that I saw the first time were already sold! So, we’ll see!



Well, I hope you find the right one for you. 

I am certainly going to take a look too


----------



## caruava

Those clutches are cool! Really like them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> Last ones:
> 
> View attachment 5140184
> View attachment 5140185
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me spam you all. Hope you like the photos.


Love this mini version. So darn cute!!!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

I’m in love with this bag!! I ordered one online (waiting for it to arrive ) I was hesitant to get it in dark brown (leather) or pink (mink) I ended up getting the pink one  they also have a metal shoulder strap that you can add to the bag which I think look nicer than the leather strap.


----------



## lill_canele

Mariambagaholic said:


> I’m in love with this bag!! I ordered one online (waiting for it to arrive ) I was hesitant to get it in dark brown (leather) or pink (mink) I ended up getting the pink one  they also have a metal shoulder strap that you can add to the bag which I think look nicer than the leather strap.



Did you get the size medium?


----------



## lill_canele

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this mini version. So darn cute!!!



i know right?! So tempting!!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

lill_canele said:


> Did you get the size medium?



the small size


----------



## lill_canele

Mariambagaholic said:


> the small size



Ooo, nice!  That is the size I’m interested in. 
Please let us know what you think when you receive it!


----------



## Sashimigirl

Saw the fendi first bag and heels. Love the clever design… do you think it will become Fendi’s classic bag?


----------



## snibor

Wow I really like the Fendi first bag.


----------



## lill_canele

Sashimigirl said:


> Saw the fendi first bag and heels. Love the clever design… do you think it will become Fendi’s classic bag?



I bought the heels, I think in the light pink leather. Soooo comfortable and easy to walk in! And I love the heel design in the back!

Hmmm, I’m not sure. 
I suppose we may have to wait and see on the general wear and tear of the bag and how relatively practical it is.
If it gets scuffed easily or there is some flaw in the structure that inhibits people from using the bag then maybe not….

The current comparison for long standing soft clutch-like bags would be Bottega Veneta’s the pouch which seems to be doing relatively well. So we’ll see!


----------



## Sashimigirl

lill_canele said:


> I bought the heels, I think in the light pink leather. Soooo comfortable and easy to walk in! And I love the heel design in the back!
> 
> Hmmm, I’m not sure.
> I suppose we may have to wait and see on the general wear and tear of the bag and how relatively practical it is.
> If it gets scuffed easily or there is some flaw in the structure that inhibits people from using the bag then maybe not….
> 
> The current comparison for long standing soft clutch-like bags would be Bottega Veneta’s the pouch which seems to be doing relatively well. So we’ll see!



Agree with you… I tried their small pink clutch and there’s alr some wear and tear near the opening area.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Wow I really like the Fendi first bag.



We seem to be able to share wardrobes 

 

Shame we have the Atlantic between us


----------



## papertiger

Sashimigirl said:


> Saw the fendi first bag and heels. Love the clever design… do you think it will become Fendi’s classic bag?



The shoes seem to be based on an old Salvatore Ferragamo design


----------



## Tyler_JP

Sashimigirl said:


> Saw the fendi first bag and heels. Love the clever design… do you think it will become Fendi’s classic bag?


I don't think so - the Peekaboo and the Baguette already hold that status, right?


----------



## lill_canele

Tyler_JP said:


> I don't think so - the Peekaboo and the Baguette already hold that status, right?



Yes, compared to those staples, the Fendi First definitely has some competition! haha


----------



## averagejoe

lill_canele said:


> Last ones:
> 
> View attachment 5140184
> View attachment 5140185
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me spam you all. Hope you like the photos.


This is so cute!!!


----------



## lill_canele

averagejoe said:


> This is so cute!!!



Ikr?! So tempting!!


----------



## am2022

Clutches in small are flying off the shelves!
This will be a hit for sure ! 
Want the Fendi first mules /shoes though ! 
Any feedback on shoe sizing ?


----------



## lill_canele

amacasa said:


> Clutches in small are flying off the shelves!
> This will be a hit for sure !
> Want the Fendi first mules /shoes though !
> Any feedback on shoe sizing ?



I got the Fendi first heeled mules! 
Had to go half a size up otherwise my heel would be sticking out in the back.

Absolutely love them! Already worn them out a couple of times and they are very stable and comfortable! A spring/summer staple for sure


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Thank you so much!  I see exactly what you are saying.  This helps for sure!


----------



## am2022

This just came out in black!


----------



## am2022

Tried the pink leather and mink fur but both weren’t my size


----------



## am2022

Will probably go for black


----------



## Pradagal

Any thoughts on the East West Peekaboo?


----------



## lill_canele

Pradagal said:


> Any thoughts on the East West Peekaboo?



I think it’s cute! And I like the structure.  
Not sure if I will pull the trigger on buying it but I actually like it better than the the standard peekaboo shape.


----------



## lill_canele

Not a fan of fur (fake or real) but I love the craftsmanship and detail put into this jacket!! And it’s deadly soft!!


----------



## snibor

Couldn’t find a dedicated FF thread.  Some fur FF bags via Instagram.  The FF is so unique.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any one saw these new “Fendi Way “ totes !? Am Lovinggg them especially size Small ❤️❤️
What do you think ???


----------



## Seren_HGH

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one saw these new “Fendi Way “ totes !? Am Lovinggg them especially size Small ❤❤
> What do you think ???


I went to the boutique and I loved how they looked but the base is so square that the opening is so big and impractical.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Seren_HGH said:


> I went to the boutique and I loved how they looked but the base is so square that the opening is so big and impractical.


Thanks a lot for letting me know


----------



## averagejoe

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one saw these new “Fendi Way “ totes !? Am Lovinggg them especially size Small ❤❤
> What do you think ???


I like these! The FF handle opening is really nice on this simple style.


----------



## neome

i luv the minimalist style, thinking of getting the small too, fendi is killing it lately with the fendi first n now this, very fresh n modern design   



CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one saw these new “Fendi Way “ totes !? Am Lovinggg them especially size Small ❤❤
> What do you think ???


----------



## naem

snibor said:


> Couldn’t find a dedicated FF thread.  Some fur FF bags via Instagram.  The FF is so unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202614
> View attachment 5202615


Absolutely in love with Fendi First, not just the bags but shoes as well. Fendi has been killing it recently! Going crazy over their new stuff


----------



## fabdiva

naem said:


> Absolutely in love with Fendi First, not just the bags but shoes as well. Fendi has been killing it recently! Going crazy over their new stuff


Agreed!  Don't sleep on Fendi.  My favorite brand at the moment.  Fendi First is everything.  I've snagged two purses (medium black, and caramel small, and the black Fendi First shoes).


----------



## songan

lill_canele said:


> I bought the heels, I think in the light pink leather. Soooo comfortable and easy to walk in! And I love the heel design in the back!
> 
> Hmmm, I’m not sure.
> I suppose we may have to wait and see on the general wear and tear of the bag and how relatively practical it is.
> If it gets scuffed easily or there is some flaw in the structure that inhibits people from using the bag then maybe not….
> 
> The current comparison for long standing soft clutch-like bags would be Bottega Veneta’s the pouch which seems to be doing relatively well. So we’ll see!



Tell us how the heels wear over time. I hope they do a version that is pointy toed without the peep-toe section.


----------



## iferodi

Mariambagaholic said:


> I’m in love with this bag!! I ordered one online (waiting for it to arrive ) I was hesitant to get it in dark brown (leather) or pink (mink) I ended up getting the pink one  they also have a metal shoulder strap that you can add to the bag which I think look nicer than the leather strap.



How is it holding up? Could you do a review on it pls? 
I ordered the pink sheepskin! ❤️


----------



## Mariambagaholic

iferodi said:


> How is it holding up? Could you do a review on it pls?
> I ordered the pink sheepskin! ❤



sorry for the late reply, they actually end up canceling my order unfortunately  I just got this one instead and I just received it a couple of days ago


----------



## iferodi

Mariambagaholic said:


> sorry for the late reply, they actually end up canceling my order unfortunately  I just got this one instead and I just received it a couple of days ago
> 
> View attachment 5259361


I ended up returning the sheepskin... It looked and felt like a rug :/ 

Waiting for a material I like but yours looks amazing!! Maybe I'll get that one


----------



## Mariambagaholic

iferodi said:


> I ended up returning the sheepskin... It looked and felt like a rug :/
> 
> Waiting for a material I like but yours looks amazing!! Maybe I'll get that one



thank you  They have a black velvet one with exotic details looks nice too


----------



## leooh

Hi all, I tried the Fendi First today and was so tempted.. I’m rather worried about the wrinkles around the F opening on the display model though, not sure how the wear and tear would be. Does anyone have this issue?


----------



## ang.gom

Hi! Does anyone have some pictures of the fendi first in beige python?


----------



## lill_canele

South Coast Plaza location


----------



## lill_canele

songan said:


> Tell us how the heels wear over time. I hope they do a version that is pointy toed without the peep-toe section.



So I’ve worn it a few times, max walking probably around 4 hours.

They are pretty stable shoes. And the shape is relatively comfortable.
The only thing that may bother some people is that the sole part at the bottom at the toes is quite thin and hard. There isn’t much cushion so that may bother some people. However, I feel okay, it’s something I notice but doesn’t hurt for me.
I can also walk on grass without the heel sinking in!


----------



## justapixel

I love, love that hobo. Even with hardware on the bottom.  I don’t live near a Fendi, but if anybody goes and can check out the small, I’d love to see pictures!  Also to see if a proMax phone can fit in. (I’m guessing not but I’d like to see how small it is.) Fendi doesn’t put photos of the open bag on site.  I am small too, 100 lbs. tho it doesn’t look like height matters with that bag.

I’ve always loved Fendi but wow, their new stuff is beyond. I’d buy every piece if I could, including clothes.


----------



## fabdiva

justapixel said:


> I love, love that hobo. Even with hardware on the bottom.  I don’t live near a Fendi, but if anybody goes and can check out the small, I’d love to see pictures!  Also to see if a proMax phone can fit in. (I’m guessing not but I’d like to see how small it is.) Fendi doesn’t put photos of the open bag on site.  I am small too, 100 lbs. tho it doesn’t look like height matters with that bag.
> 
> I’ve always loved Fendi but wow, their new stuff is beyond. I’d buy every piece if I could, including clothes.


Check out my post on Fendi Reveals. I show what fits.  I have the off white small (not the nano) Fendigraphy.  I don't have the proMax phone, but the Samsung Ultra plus.  It fits more than the baguette.  It holds a lot!!!  I saw the nano, but it doesn't hold a phone.  It's more of a wrist bag.


----------



## Pinkberries

Has anyone seen the newest Fendi collection? I went to the mall and saw their new bags I find this one in particular really cute! I forget what it’s called but it’s decibels on my list of bags to buy.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Pinkberries said:


> Has anyone seen the newest Fendi collection? I went to the mall and saw their new bags I find this one in particular really cute! I forget what it’s called but it’s decibels on my list of bags to buy.


It is so cute ! It is tge new Fendigraphy bag


----------



## cphanda

can anyone help me find this fendigraphy? it's not available on the retail site in this specific color (grey/ checker) with gold hardware


----------



## Justforfun123!

cphanda said:


> can anyone help me find this fendigraphy? it's not available on the retail site in this specific color (grey/ checker) with gold hardware


That is from the fall/winter collection which will come out later in the year. Sometimes bags cross over seasons (I.e they use already available bags in other shows) but if it’s not out yet then I imagine it will be released in the fall collection.


----------



## Dearly

cphanda said:


> can anyone help me find this fendigraphy? it's not available on the retail site in this specific color (grey/ checker) with gold hardware


There are new colors out on the website currently, but I didn't see this one. Assume it will be out in the Fall/Winter. I will say that they seem to have had a price increase from $2,390 to $2,590 as the starting price for all colors. Not sure if it applied to any of the other bags.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Omg the Fendi first in light blue  … I need to be physically locked in jail if I buy another bag anytime soon tho


----------



## Megs

ATLbagaddict said:


> Omg the Fendi first in light blue  … I need to be physically locked in jail if I buy another bag anytime soon tho



That color is stunning!!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Pinkberries said:


> Has anyone seen the newest Fendi collection? I went to the mall and saw their new bags I find this one in particular really cute! I forget what it’s called but it’s decibels on my list of bags to buy.



hi there! Thanks for the pics

was this silver nano fendigraphy bag lined in brown fabric or gold leather? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Has anyone seen this season’s pink in person? It seems to lean towards strong red/orange tones versus blue tones but then when I compared it to “red” on the website it seemed decidedly cooler. Anyone seen the pink in person?


----------



## Dlnc8818

Just received this cardigan and absolutely obsessed with it!


----------



## fadeout

ItsPurseonal said:


> Has anyone seen this season’s pink in person? It seems to lean towards strong red/orange tones versus blue tones but then when I compared it to “red” on the website it seemed decidedly cooler. Anyone seen the pink in person?
> View attachment 5363118
> View attachment 5363119


The new red/pink is stunning. It’s perfection.


----------



## fadeout

I’d say it’s more of a coral than red or pink


----------



## ItsPurseonal

fadeout said:


> The new red/pink is stunning. It’s perfection.





fadeout said:


> I’d say it’s more of a coral than red or pink



Thank you both so much! Yes definitely seems to be more coral/flamingo. Unfortunately those warm pinks don’t work for me so I will admire from afar and wait for a cooler pink!


----------



## SeherKastanie13

hi, does anyone have IRL pictures of the Cookie Bag? any color, the inside of it preferably


			https://www.fendi.com/mx-en/8BS065AAIWF0K7E.html
		


it's growing on me (along with the nano Fendigraphy) but my nearest Fendi store is a few hours away and that ends up amounting to taking a whole day off and i'm not doing that trip *just* to see it

thank you so much!!!


----------



## lill_canele

ATLbagaddict said:


> Omg the Fendi first in light blue  … I need to be physically locked in jail if I buy another bag anytime soon tho



Beautiful! Light baby blue seems to be the color this summer.   
Moynat has pretty much the exact same blue for their spring/summer seasonal release.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

lill_canele said:


> Beautiful! Light baby blue seems to be the color this summer.
> Moynat has pretty much the exact same blue for their spring/summer seasonal release.


I know, it’s totally everywhere - which I love since it’s probably my favorite color  I’ll have to check Moynat’s out!


----------



## lill_canele

ATLbagaddict said:


> I know, it’s totally everywhere - which I love since it’s probably my favorite color  I’ll have to check Moynat’s out!



I think it only comes in certain bags and sizes, here's mine.



lill_canele said:


> Mentioned this on another forum but making it official here! (And some doggy cameo)
> 
> View attachment 5399146
> 
> View attachment 5399147
> View attachment 5399148
> View attachment 5399149
> View attachment 5399150
> View attachment 5399151


----------



## nashpoo

Has anyone seen this one in person yet?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

nashpoo said:


> Has anyone seen this one in person yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400293



Not in person- i saw this pic on IG and im wondering if they’re the same. This one looks a lot more mauve…


----------



## nashpoo

ItsPurseonal said:


> Not in person- i saw this pic on IG and im wondering if they’re the same. This one looks a lot more mauve…
> 
> View attachment 5400463


My sa said they’re the same!? Crazy right? I should receive it by Thursday so we shall see.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

nashpoo said:


> My sa said they’re the same!? Crazy right? I should receive it by Thursday so we shall see.



please post an update when you receive it!


----------



## nashpoo

ItsPurseonal said:


> please post an update when you receive it!


It’s purple!!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

nashpoo said:


> It’s purple!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401821


Pretty! I was hoping for mauve but this is a pretty shade. Is it silver hardware?


----------



## nashpoo

ItsPurseonal said:


> Pretty! I was hoping for mauve but this is a pretty shade. Is it silver hardware?


Yes, silver hardware!  I have mauve s from Hermes so i can snap a picture to compare the two later!


----------



## LemonDrop

@nashpoo your bag is beautiful !


----------



## nashpoo

LemonDrop said:


> @nashpoo your bag is beautiful !


Thank you! It’s my first Fendi and the color is absolutely gorg


----------



## Raaz

nashpoo said:


> It’s purple!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401821


What a beauty…congrats.


----------



## richard m

Mariambagaholic said:


> I’m in love with this bag!! I ordered one online (waiting for it to arrive ) I was hesitant to get it in dark brown (leather) or pink (mink) I ended up getting the pink one  they also have a metal shoulder strap that you can add to the bag which I think look nicer than the leather strap.


Dark brown looks cool


----------



## leatherbabe

nashpoo said:


> It’s purple!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401821


Stunning! Is this the "lilac" that's been popping up online recently?


----------



## nashpoo

leatherbabe said:


> Stunning! Is this the "lilac" that's been popping up online recently?


Yes it is!!


----------



## Greentea

In love with this bag!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Guys I’m visiting San Fran and popped into Fendi which was a mistakeeee because now I’m in loveeee with this peekaboo … the lovely SA said it’s part of the new fall collection, available for pre order … the color is this amazing sea foam green with a light pink interior - I’m obsessed !


----------



## averagejoe

ATLbagaddict said:


> Guys I’m visiting San Fran and popped into Fendi which was a mistakeeee because now I’m in loveeee with this peekaboo … the lovely SA said it’s part of the new fall collection, available for pre order … the color is this amazing sea foam green with a light pink interior - I’m obsessed !
> 
> View attachment 5444113


The colour is so pretty! The pink interior sounds like a heavenly combination! Did you pre-order the bag?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

averagejoe said:


> The colour is so pretty! The pink interior sounds like a heavenly combination! Did you pre-order the bag?


It really is a perfect combo… sigh, I wish!  I came very close … but my hubby and I are closing on a house in less than a week so I had to be responsible.  But I took down the SA’s info juuuust in case, for later


----------

